# Pics of my new 2006 Madone



## dwg61668 (Apr 1, 2005)

Here are some pictures taken at dusk of my new 2006 Trek Madone 5.2. However, not sure what the official name is as the registration form for the 2006 models addresses them now as Trek Madone Aero 120 ...120 Team, etc.

Great ride. Huge upgrade from my aluminum Bianchi. Picked it up last Friday & haven't had time for better pictures - been having too much fun with it


----------



## soman (Jun 15, 2005)

Congratulations. That is a really nice color. I had a 2006 Madone 5.2 but I recently sold it on Ebay and upgraded to a 2005 Madone SL 5.9. The one I had was in nude carbon but I think I like yours better. Enjoy it.


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice  I just ordered one (they said a month wait though). I was wondering... is that a 17 degree stem on yours? Thanks.


----------



## Mo-Tay (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone know how much they are selling just the frameset for?

Looking to build a 5.2 for my girlfriend....


----------



## dwg61668 (Apr 1, 2005)

Antonelli said:


> Nice  I just ordered one (they said a month wait though). I was wondering... is that a 17 degree stem on yours? Thanks.


sorry for the delay in responding. Stem is stock, which I believe is 7 degrees. 

Love the bike but not the saddle. Will need to replace soon.


----------

